# New Bayonetta and Platinum Games content coming 2015



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

> It seems like Platinum Games are teasing not only a brand new game, but some new developments for the titular witch, Bayonetta.
> 
> In an end-of-2014 interview feature with a myriad of Japanese creators and 4Gamer, the publisher let out a few blatant teases:
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 4, 2015)

Did you play Bayo 2, Krory?

Looks like they're doing Bayo DLC since they implied the new game they're making is something else entirely.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't have a WiiU so unfortunately, no.

Could be they're doing two games tho. Though yeah DLC is probably more likely.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 4, 2015)

I remember Kamiya once saying something about not wanting to do DLC for the first Bayonetta because "he felt like a game should be sold as a complete whole, not in parts".

The makers said something similar about Bayonetta 2 a few months back:



So..... time makes fools of us all???Question mark?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 4, 2015)

Bamco gave us the same line for Dark Souls 2.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

Well it _could_ be a new game - just because they have something to show in 2015 doesn't mean it's coming out in 2015.

Sounds like the game certainly did well enough, so, y'never know.


----------



## Gain (Jan 4, 2015)

must be something for the * NEW * 3DS


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2015)

Its the 3DS Bayonetta game


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 4, 2015)

Bayonetta 2 Sigma


----------



## Naruto (Jan 4, 2015)

I kinda hope it's not DLC, to be honest. I have never been happy purchasing DLC at full price before, so I'd rather see them work towards the next bayonetta game instead.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 4, 2015)

Maybe platinum, nordic and Crytek teamed up to make darksiders 3


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Bayonetta 2 Sigma



Is that a launch title for Nintendo's new handheld and console lineup releasing in 2017, the fabled Nintendo Operation Syblings?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2015)

DeathScream said:


> Maybe platinum, nordic and Crytek teamed up to make darksiders 3



Holy fucking shit that'd be amazing.

Darksiders has awesome movement mechanics but the environmental complexity could improve.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

I immediately thought Bayonetta 3 for 2016. But they could squeeze in the Jeanne 3DS spin-off in there as well. Overall, happy with the Bayo love. 



DeathScream said:


> Maybe platinum, nordic and Crytek teamed up to make darksiders 3



I'd be down with that.


----------



## Simon (Jan 5, 2015)

Bayonneta 3DS?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 5, 2015)

DeathScream said:


> Maybe platinum, nordic and Crytek teamed up to make darksiders 3



What would crytek be adding to it? The engine?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

graphics 

tho I don't really find any crytek games appealing visual-wise


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2015)

Crytek would only hold it back.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 5, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Is that a launch title for Nintendo's new handheld and console lineup releasing in 2017, the fabled Nintendo Operation Syblings?



lol, just a reference to the Sigma editions of Ninja Gaiden.


----------

